# Sticky  Crufts Results



## Freyja

I know its a day early but I have started this thread so that you can all put your results here thwn it will be easier for everyone to keep track of how each of you are doing.


----------



## Kinjilabs

Freyja said:


> I know its a day early but I have started this thread so that you can all put your results here thwn it will be easier for everyone to keep track of how each of you are doing.


Great idea, good luck to all


----------



## MissBexi

*This is a good thread. So gutted that I'm not going to Crufts. Good luck to everyones going. If anyone knows how the Bedlingtons and Curly Coated Retrievers get on, let me know. I love Beddies and one of our grooming clients is a Curly Coated, hope he gets on well *


----------



## DKDREAM

can this thread be a sticky? for the few days so its easy to find? Brilliant thread


----------



## swarthy

MissBexi said:


> *This is a good thread. So gutted that I'm not going to Crufts. Good luck to everyones going. If anyone knows how the Bedlingtons and Curly Coated Retrievers get on, let me know. I love Beddies and one of our grooming clients is a Curly Coated, hope he gets on well *


All the results will be posted online through Fosse Data

DFS Crufts 2011 Results |

Good luck to everyone going - we've had a last minute change of heart for various reasons - hope everyone has a good time


----------



## momentofmadness

I have stickied the thread.. So you guys can al keep track of whats happening.. 
Try not to get into debates.. remember its for results..


----------



## hazel pritchard

Good luck to all competing at Crufts, especially those from CDAC Agility :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## MissBexi

*I'm sooo excited, it starts today  Good luck to everyone and their dogs competing today, Go on Thomas  he's the Curly Coated. Fingers crossed for a good result *


----------



## Freyja

The only result I know of is the pointer I show occasionally at open shows came 4th in post grad bitch. 

She was shown by her breeder as her owner is waiting for an operation on her ankle after an accident.


----------



## babycham2002

Willow's sire got 2nd in open dog, shame she doesnt take after him :lol:


----------



## SEVEN_PETS

Ollie's sire got 1st in Veteran Dog.  Didn't get to see him sadly even though I went today.


----------



## swarthy

babycham2002 said:


> Willow's sire got 2nd in open dog, shame she doesnt take after him :lol:


lol 

We had some nice family results - My girls daddy getting a 2nd in LD, his son getting best puppy - and my boy's half sisters getting 1st and 4th in the same class


----------



## new westie owner

Good luck everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Freyja

So sad now a 9 year old dog wins the gundog group and my 8 year old can not go as he can't walk in a staright line:sad::sad:


----------



## Oenoke

Skye came 4th in Novice Agility, but E'd in Jumping, it was a horrid course, only 1 clear round in the 3 sizes (16 dogs)!


----------



## I love springers

Wrags one of my springers... Her sire got 1st in limit dog and res cc and her hopefully future hubby got 1st in junior... well done Gus and Robin :thumbup: and their owner for all her hard work :thumbup:

Well done to everyone else :thumbup:


----------



## canuckjill

I love this thread....Congrats to all you must be very proud even to be going to Crufts what an accomplishment....Jill


----------



## Tollisty

Chester was 2nd in Veteran 

Ember's sister was 3rd in limit 

Ember's auntie was 2nd in the gamekeepers class (about 30 in the class!) and 2nd in post grad


----------



## Lucylewis0

Tashi has asked me to post this on her behalf 

Tashi's daughter Becky has won the YKC handling and stakes at Crufts :thumbup:

I would like to say.... CONGRATULATIONS BECKY:thumbup:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NicoleW

Well done!

I'm going to demand the KC acknowledge Duke's breed as Shusky so I can show him


----------



## Chloef

Well done all


----------



## Twiggy

Many congratulations to:

Diane Martin and Ob Ch Colliewood Candy Girl - Bitch Obedience Winner

and to

Jan Ralph and her Mali on Best of Breed


----------



## Callie

Congratulations to Izzy's Dad who got a 2nd in veteran dog with Amber's dad getting a 3rd in the same group!!!

Just a shame we don't get to see these bits!!


----------



## tashi

As well as Bekki winning the handling and the stakes, I made the last four for the final of the PAT dog Stakes with a pointer belonging to a friend :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

just got in !! Dexter got 3rd in the big boys class, really chuffed as he is only 2 x


----------



## deb53

dexter said:


> just got in !! Dexter got 3rd in the big boys class, really chuffed as he is only 2 x


I saw:thumbup: Was so pleased for you.

Well done Dexter :thumbup:


----------



## dexter

thanks Debs , bloody long day lol just having a well earned glass of wine or four lol xx


----------



## leoti

My Boy Bruce got VHC in a 18 strong junior class thrilled to bits with him :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Spellweaver

Congratulations to everyone so far! Bekki was fantastic in the stakes (even tho she beat Emma n Neo!  ) - we'll be in the audience rooting for you on Sunday!

Evie was shortlisted in Veteran Bitch - a really good result in a class of 27, many of who were champions several times over. Quinny didn't get anything in Post Grad (but he's a blue and everyone was complaining that the judge was colour blind  ) and Neo came 5th out of 25 in mid-limit!


----------



## new westie owner

Well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Blondie

Got back at midnight last night, just got up 

My Magnum got a 4th in his class, Treacle, his sister got a 4th in one class and 5th in another. :thumbup::thumbup:

Cleo didnt get anywhere in Veteran but she really enjoyed her day out and she showed her socks off, so proud of her anyway!


----------



## woody10

Colliewood Candy Girl does it again - well done Di - bet you are soooo thrilled. looking forward to seeing the video


----------



## woody10

and well done to all the other winners !!


----------



## dexter

Wwll done all! for going and taking part. hope you all had a great day. Spellweaver i did lurk round the border collie rings burt couldn't see you. Everywhere you turned there were bc's lol .


----------



## Spellweaver

dexter said:


> Wwll done all! for going and taking part. hope you all had a great day. Spellweaver i did lurk round the border collie rings burt couldn't see you. Everywhere you turned there were bc's lol .


Heh heh - and I kept having a walk round the collie benches - it's just so busy that unless you literally bump into someone you'll never see them!


----------



## Guest

Aww, Joe the giant got 2nd in Special Racing/Coursing - Dog !! YaY!! (A friend of a friends dog, lovely dog!) x


----------



## leoti

Bruces crufts prize card and rosette am so proud of my boy


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> Heh heh - and I kept having a walk round the collie benches - it's just so busy that unless you literally bump into someone you'll never see them!


lol i know i even looked out for Karen (Bilyara) to ask where you were lol never saw her either !!!


----------



## kaisa624

We got 5th in YKC Grooming... was funny, Holly fell asleep halfway through, so fail all round!!

ETA I did get a free paw print Wahl bag and apron, plus goodies


----------



## Freyja

Not long got in although sad not to have been able to show Owen I'm glad I didn't bother 21 in veteran dog. It was nice to be able to look round the stalls without having to worry about a dog. 

We did loads of shopping we managed to get Buck a tiny italian greyhound collar he only has an 8" neck black leather padded and lovely and soft for £10 also got the 2 of them a little igloo kennel wormers for the adults and some more puppy wormer for the pups


----------



## Freyja

kaisa624 said:


> We got 5th in YKC Grooming... was funny, Holly fell asleep halfway through, so fail all round!!
> 
> ETA I did get a free paw print Wahl bag and apron, plus goodies


congratulations :thumbup::thumbup: We walked past as they were handling out the bags I wander what they were for.


----------



## kaisa624

Freyja said:


> got the 2 of them a little igloo kenne


Was that them fleecy ones? We were thinking about it, and then forgot...

But ye, the bags were for all the Crufts qualifiers, I'm not complaining  Got bag, apron, scissors, dry shampoo, towel, brush, comb.... I think that's all... lol... The upside was the judge liked the fact Holly wasn't a fat cavvie...


----------



## Freyja

kaisa624 said:


> Was that them fleecy ones? We were thinking about it, and then forgot...
> 
> But ye, the bags were for all the Crufts qualifiers, I'm not complaining  Got bag, apron, scissors, dry shampoo, towel, brush, comb.... I think that's all... lol... The upside was the judge liked the fact Holly wasn't a fat cavvie...


Yes they were the white fleecy kennels they also had pink igloos. The sign said £15 but when we went to pay the man said £20 OH tolfd him it didn't say that on the sign so he let us have it for £15


----------



## kaisa624

We were told big is £20, small is £15... however it doesn't tell you on sign, sign says £15. I forgot about it though, we left around 3:45


----------



## Freyja

kaisa624 said:


> We were told big is £20, small is £15... however it doesn't tell you on sign, sign says £15. I forgot about it though, we left around 3:45


 They didn't tell us it was £20 until we went to pay for it he said he would change the sign but obviously didn't bother. It was just before dinner time we went and got one Willow loves it but Buck is a bit scared of it.

We left about 5pm as we were taking to our dogs breeder although we had no reason to stay that late as we had no dog with us.


----------



## jopetportraits

My Aunties' Smooth Haired Collie came 2nd in the puppy class.


----------



## Freyja

My claim to crufts fame

The BOB and group 4 winning whippet is the neice of my Freyja. Freyja's litter brother went to Italy were he sired amongst other litters the winning bitch Soooooooo the crufts whippet BOB and groupd 4 winner is quite a close relation to my litter of pups:thumbup:


----------



## CheekoAndCo

We got VHC in post grad and 3rd in good citz. Great first Crufts!!!


----------



## babycham2002

We got 3rd in Junior and have qualified for next year  
So proud of my little boy
He then done a 2 hour stint on the DD stand midday, being petted and loved by his public :lol:


----------



## Devil-Dogz

babycham2002 said:


> We got 3rd in Junior and have qualified for next year
> So proud of my little boy


He lookes fab, was great to meet you. You are a lovely lady 

Lyric also took a third in her class of 11, 1 absent. Showed her socks of, as did Star who did not get placed in her class of 20


----------



## noushka05

great news DD...big Well Done to Lyric and Star:thumbup::thumbup: (oops i thought it was Dizni didnt i) 

and well done to everyone else on this thread


----------



## Holly and Co

I actually prefer cross breeds and mongrels, but loved the 2 Crufts winners, especially the little girl that got Reserve, what a happy little dog!


----------



## Nicky10

Well done everyone :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002

Devil-Dogz said:


> He lookes fab, was great to meet you. You are a lovely lady
> 
> Lyric also took a third in her class of 11, 1 absent. Showed her socks of, as did Star who did not get placed in her class of 20


Lovely to meet you too!!!!!!
Well done on your placing  Well a fab day had by all I feel!!!!!!!!!


----------



## swarthy

Very well DD and everyone else who got placed 

Super choice for BIS and RBIS


----------



## DKDREAM

Well done to all - I have to say the winning Chinese Crested moved beautifully I thought it was going to win best toy, 

I am so thrilled with BIS and reserve both STUNNING dogs


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Well done to everyone 

And well done to my brothers girlfriends boss Gavin who won reserve best in show with his petit basset


----------



## ChowChowmum

I had a great first Crufts, got 1st in puppy bitch, 1st in junior bitch and 4th in yearling, I'm still on cloud 9!


----------



## nutmeg

Well done to everyone who competed, you are all winnners for getting that far.


----------



## Spellweaver

Well done to everyone - some great results on here and from the sound of it we all had a fabulous time. :thumbup:

Roll on next year - and we really must get ourselves organised with "I am a PF member" hats, tee-shirts and badges in fluourescent pink so that we can find each other! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> Well done to everyone - some great results on here and from the sound of it we all had a fabulous time. :thumbup:
> 
> Roll on next year - and we really must get ourselves organised with "I am a PF member" hats, tee-shirts and badges in fluourescent pink so that we can find each other! :lol: :lol: :lol:


hear hear, i'm still recovering from Friday lol. came home and said never again lol. .but watch this space lol


----------



## dexter

Spellweaver said:


> Well done to everyone - some great results on here and from the sound of it we all had a fabulous time. :thumbup:
> 
> Roll on next year - and we really must get ourselves organised with "I am a PF member" hats, tee-shirts and badges in fluourescent pink so that we can find each other! :lol: :lol: :lol:


i'm half way there got the pink trolley and pink chair.lol


----------



## Maz&Oozy

I know my pup Suki's dad got 2nd in the open dog Shih Tzu yesterday... tho all the Tzu's were lovely in all the diff cat's

had a great day tho very tired by time left and achey feet lol


----------



## Dazadal

Well done everone!
Rupert did us proud yesterday he won Special Junior class under judge Mr Peter Bailey and his litter sisters were placed second and third in their classes. On Friday Honey our Pharaoh hound came third in puppy bitch qualifying her for Crufts 2012! :thumbup:


----------



## Ducky

well done everyone!

kodys litterbrother won 3rd in special puppy dog, and his littersister won reserve in special puppy bitch! 

the beagle that won best in breed is also related through his sire.  

also veeeryyy happy with the best in show! go flatties!


----------



## Animology

We had a stall down at Crufts this year after the groomers had come off they had spotted our stand and came over to us telling they use our shampoo and how good it is made me very proud.


----------



## Kicksforkills

Just wanted to say a late congrats!


----------



## kalindra

A bit late! Gillie got a 1st in Limit Dog this year, and the same last year


----------



## 912142

I must be going senile :mellow: I thought I had responded to this!

Denver was placed 4th in his class.


----------



## babycham2002

912142 said:


> I must be going senile :mellow: I thought I had responded to this!
> 
> Denver was placed 4th in his class.


This is the 2011 one ya silly sausage  I am sure you did reply to the 2013 one


----------



## LovingDogBoarderInMyHome

I want to show my dog someday, not skippy though. he's too agressive unfortunatley :frown5:


----------

